# Ear tags



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I used to think Z-tags was the best, for some reason I have lost a bunch outa cows this summer. What kind do y'all use/like the best, been thinking about branding


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not certain the brand of tags we use. They were quoted as the best and most purchased by the store we bought them from. I have any ear tag will get tangled in net wrap. Found a tag where the cows were poking their heads through the barn gates.

Branding intrigues me. I have a set of electric irons I bought in a bundle from a farm. I am concerned about infection and my ability to brand correctly. I have looked into our state branding rules and registration in the event I decided on a farm brand. I would not need an approved brand if I just used the branded numbers for identification.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife uses Y-Tex and with 39 head of breeding stock she's lost only 1 tag in almost 2 years.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We use one piece tags, mostly z tags and the all flex feedlot tags. But branding them is the only sure fire way.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I to used to think z tags were the best but it seems they're making em cheaper now or something. Look at the stubs you take out after they break. They all break in exactly the same spot. I've been doing a double tag system of one in each ear and try to replace whatever is missing whenever the cows go through the chute. Used brisket tags in the past but had some of those crack and split too, plus hard to read the number if the cow is always moving. I've wanted to get into freeze branding but so far haven't got any further than the planning stage on that. I really like to keep track of my cows for age and other records so a good id system is pretty important to me.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I ordered some tags offline probably a year or so ago and they have my name on them so if and when they get out sombody can't lay claims to them unless they cut the tag. I can't remember where I ordered them from but we have had good luck so far.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What we use are all flex tags. They are 2 piece and we rarely lose them. What i do is tattoo their tag number in their ear. If they lose a tag see what the number is. Write it on a blank tag with a tag pen and pop it in. Very simple. No mess and fuss from branding either.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the Ztags the best. Haven't had any more fall out than the Ytex or others Iv'e used. The Ztags are a one piece tag so you don't have to use buttons on the back of the tag. Maybe the new ones are cheapened up or there were some bad ones that went out.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't heard any opinions on Richey tags yet?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Figured out my problem, I think, been using feedlot ztags, an there not made to last, so no wonder they break after approximately two years in a ear, ordered some of the real ztags they cost twice as much for half as many. 29.85 for 25 blanks


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Put a brand on it can be done quicker than putting a tag in.It helps to have someone that knows what they are doing show you some basics. Also helps if you design the brand so it dosn't have hot spots.Here in Calif with foot hill abortion it takes so much to get heifers breed it payes to have cows that will last a long time.I have a lot of cows over 10 years old and no tag will last that long.We do add a number under the brand as are brand law allows ,this years heifer calves got a 4 for 2014.If you cannot tell a 6 year old from a 16 year old cow you have a lot to learn yet.

Also very easy to remove a tag .With prices what they are, cattle theft is going to increase and a brand stays forever.I don't know how much a brands helps in states that don't brand inspectation though.


----------

